# Look What The Dog Brought In!



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just what I need...a dog that does rescue!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my goodness, Charis, your dog is going to keep you busy.  What an adorable tiny bundle.. 

He may have found a nest of babies, so prepare. My dad's dog used to dig up nesting babies, from underneath their walkway they built around their chicken coop.


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

OMIGOSH!! It's so tiny!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ROFLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sure is cute.....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tie the dog up before he goes and gets more!

Better yet, make him show you where he got it so that you can put it back.

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> make him show you where he got it so that you can put it back.


LoL! That sounds like a good idea.

The little creature is cute, but what is it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> The little creature is cute, but what is it?


Isn't it a baby mouse? That's what I thought it was..........it IS just TOO cute.....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so cute! My little terrier Ruthe did a pigeon rescue a few years ago. She went into some bushes and started barking, when nobody responded she came out of the bushes carrying a baby wood pigeon in her jaws. Its leg had a laceration, probably because it struggled, but there were no other injuries and it made a full recovery.

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Just what I need...a dog that does rescue!


your picture HAS to be entered in the contest next week...........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> your picture HAS to be entered in the contest next week...........


Good idea...i will.
You guys are funny! LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Good idea...i will.
> You guys are funny! LOL


so.......WHAT IS IT???


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How cute his he! 
He looks like a 'little' Stuart Little sleeping. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Adorable. 
Hadn't you just finished raising mouse babies? There you go again  

Reti


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

He's SO sweet! And what a clever dog, to bring him in without harming him!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> Adorable.
> Hadn't you just finished raising mouse babies? There you go again
> 
> Reti


Yes. Here I go again.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I think your dog knew you were pining away for those baby mice when you released them. He's only trying to make you happy 

That is one adorable, small bundle!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> I think your dog knew you were pining away for those baby mice when you released them. He's only trying to make you happy
> 
> That is one adorable, small bundle!


LOL...maybe, although it would make me happier if he would give in to his antianxiety meds and not fret so when I leave. I always do come back!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

My dog brought in a dead gopher one time. A friend told me when they do that they are bringing you a gift. 
Thanks!

So I guess your dog brought you a gift. Which is really a cute gift.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> My dog brought in a dead gopher one time. A friend told me when they do that they are bringing you a gift.
> Thanks!
> 
> So I guess your dog brought you a gift. Which is really a cute gift.


...and at least it's not dead!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> ...and at least it's not dead!


LOL!

Ya, well at didn't have to worry about taking care of the gift I got.


----------

